# Anyone Against A Tetinus Shot?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was just wondering if they have messed with that like all the other questionable vaccines.

I think it would be very important to keep this shot up to date. I read it killed many people just from small punctures.

I know when we were kids mama took us to ER if we stepped on a rusty nail.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

For myself I don't care if they did mess with it. It's too important not to get. I just got one this year ( I was at year 6 from the last one I think) so she went ahead and gave me one. Tore my finger on some jagged metal and needed it taped with steri strips to get it to stop bleeding. Doctor told me in passing that they had added back the diphtheria to the shot and I told I never knew they left it out! lol


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I always keep mine up to date. I consider the risks of the shot negligible compared to the risks of punctures. Just my personal practice.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Holistic approach*

There is an old time holistic remedy for Tetanus, (also known as lock jaw).

They used to knock out your front teeth so they could feed you!

I think I'll just continue to get the shot ! !


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

BillM said:


> There is an old time holistic remedy for Tetanus, (also known as lock jaw). They used to knock out your front teeth so they could feed you! I think I'll just continue to get the shot ! !


Not eating wasn't the issue. It is back spasms that eventually snapped your spine or caused difficulty in diaphragmatic breathing. Some of My facial fracture patients go for weeks with their jaws wired shut, you can do just fine on a full liquid diet and a keep all your teeth. But I'm with you. I'll take the tetanus shot instead of risking a slow and unimaginably painful death.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

The last tet shot I got also had whoopping cough in it also. I get cut a lot around the farm, so I have to keep up to date with mine. I wish I didn't need to.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ask the Dr for a "Fact Sheet" about the vaccine, after he gives it to you and you read it ask where the info is for the D & P portion.

More often than not, the vaccine received is "DPT", they just give you the rest of it without your knowledge or consent.

I'm not saying to refuse it, just make sure you know what you're getting and be mindful of possible side effects from the other 2 components of the vaccine.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not big on vaccinations, 
but tetanus is one that no one should be without.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I was just wondering if they have messed with that like all the other questionable vaccines.
> 
> I think it would be very important to keep this shot up to date. I read it killed many people just from small punctures.
> 
> I know when we were kids mama took us to ER if we stepped on a rusty nail.


When the ladder I was using totally came apart and I fell 6 feet and broke my 3 toes, I also got a bad cut through my flip flops on the opposite foot.
I only got a tetanus shot because I figured that was one vaccine they wouldn't mess with since it isn't a day by day dispensery.:scratch
That was May, 2011. I'm still okay.
But, I refuse to have any other vaccines.
When Gene had his second seizure, the nurse completing the paperwork asked if he had his shot; I said what shots?
She said flu vaccine--I told her no--and he was to NOT have any vaccines. She said she asked due to his age.....65????


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I am not against vaccinations. I really don't know the last time I got a tetanus shot. I should probably ask my mother which means its time to get another one. I'll be 26 in a few days so I probably haven't had one since I was teenager.

Edit: WELL, talked to my mother and she told me the last tetanus shot I had was before we left Okinawa 15 years ago! Time for a shot. lol.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Last week helped a friend move his gas grill, metal sharp edge gave me a good long bleeder on the palm of my hand. Made me think of when was the last time I had a Tetinus shot, 20 years ago? No I think it was when I cut my thumb with a razor 50 years ago.

No dark veins going up my arm and the cut is healing nice.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

JayJay said:


> When the ladder I was using totally came apart and I fell 6 feet and broke my 3 toes, I also got a bad cut through my flip flops on the opposite foot.


I'm sorry.... I just can't quit laughing at something that should not be funny......you wore flip-flops on a ladder?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I'm sorry.... I just can't quit laughing at something that should not be funny......you wore flip-flops on a ladder?


That thought crossed my mind as well. :lolsmash:


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Tetanus shots have undoubtedly saved a lot of lives, but they have taken some also. My father-in-law died less than an hour after getting a shot after he fell and scraped his head five years ago. His wife said he was so swollen you couldn't see his ring or wrist watch when they put him in the ambulance. He had worked in the oil industry in many countries and had had dozens of shots over the years, so unless they changed the formula, the vaccine was not new to him.

He was 82, so his death was not an unexpected event, but the cause certainly was. And, if you die from reaction to the shot, there is a fund that will pay survivors up to $125,000. In his case, his widow and two daughters split $60,000.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My mother lost a cousin ta lock jaw. Weren't a perty site she said.

I keep mine upta date.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I'm sorry.... I just can't quit laughing at something that should not be funny......you wore flip-flops on a ladder?


Yep---and have cussed myself every day since!!!
Gene couldn't pack me, so he backed the truck to the shed, let the tailgate down, and hauled me to the house--I jumped the rest of the way.
Want to know how you KNOW they are broken??

_'Try' _putting weight on it--if you ask for pain pills, it's broken!!!

Note to others: if you have a broken toe(s), just get a black boot and it will heal itself.
Save a couple thousand dollars--not one thing was done at the visits, just every 2 months, x-rays.
I learned this too late from a church member that healed herself.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I had to get one 6 years ago.....to work at raptor center....I know I am due...sigh.....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> When the ladder I was using totally came apart and I fell 6 feet and broke my 3 toes, I also got a bad cut through my flip flops on the opposite foot.
> I only got a tetanus shot because I figured that was one vaccine they wouldn't mess with since it isn't a day by day dispensery.:scratch
> That was May, 2011. I'm still okay.
> But, I refuse to have any other vaccines.
> ...


 I was just wondering if it had caused anyone here any problems, we don't take flu or pneumonia shots but we will be getting the tetanus, its due now for both of us.

I think the last one I got was about 10 years ago after a tic bite that gave me lymm desease. Doc said its a good thing I came in for check up and menyioned the ' perfect bullseye ' on my scalp. He put me on strongest antibiotics around and gave me a shot.

I need to get a shot next visit, glad I ask this because I will be asking what else is in those shots now.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

When I got my last tetanus shot, it had the pertussis vaccine. I had grandchildren on the way and it was for their safety, not mine. As a school teacher I am exposed to lots of stuff in a confined area. I didn't want those babies to catch a life threatening bug from me. I have 13 grands on the ground and number 14 due in April! So blessed by the best!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Note to others: if you have a broken toe(s), just get a black boot and it will heal itself. Save a couple thousand dollars--


I never even did that. It was just one toe (but it was the big one, which sucks) and I just wore tennis/running shoes and let it heal itself. I got a massage for free almost 20 years later, and the person felt it and could tell it had been broken before


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with the tetanus shot, if needed. A friend visited us in the Adirondacks a few years ago.. he got lock jaw.. he survived&#8230; I don't know how..
Three years ago there was an out break of whooping cough &#8230; those who got it were vaccinated and unvaccinated &#8230; all survived &#8230; that I know of in this area. 
i think you have to make informed decisions &#8230; not just say okay to everything the government is feeding you. &#8230;&#8230; But that is just my opinion&#8230; everyone has their own opinion&#8230; I like to look at both sides.. and I do like this guy&#8230;.. he makes you think&#8230;


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I hope I don't get any flack for this but I store a Tetanus booster from the Farm Supply Store... I don't remember the exact dose but can easily be found.... Most animal medicines work on humans with adjustments to the dose... I also stock the injectable antibiotics ... I have researched using these pet medications and have found them to be safe but know that I only stock these for emergencys only...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I think that is an excellent prep to store! Beaniemaster2


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I hope I don't get any flack for this but I store a Tetanus booster from the Farm Supply Store... Most animal medicines work on humans with adjustments to the dose...


"Emergencies Only" ...my foot!!

I grew up with/around a lot of ranchers, and the only meds they _*ever*_ take are livestock meds! LOL!  Even I have, it's just a way of life in the country.

"Pharmacy?!?! We don't need no stinkin' pharmacy!"


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I hope I don't get any flack for this but I store a Tetanus booster from the Farm Supply Store... I don't remember the exact dose but can easily be found.... Most animal medicines work on humans with adjustments to the dose... I also stock the injectable antibiotics ... I have researched using these pet medications and have found them to be safe but know that I only stock these for emergencys only...


Most aqueous antibiotics lose significant potency without refrigeration. Most of the penicillins are ineffective after 24 hours at 30c. They will only retain potency for months at 2c. This is why most pharmacies ship there abx as a powder to be reconstituted prior to use. You get a significantly longer storage life. Once reconstituted, the potency wanes within a week even without the refrigeration. It's not a scam, it's the pharmacology of complex macromolecules. I would forget the injectables and go for tabs. Have you ever had 2 million unit of pen g given in a buttock? In livestock formulation that's over 2cc of thick viscous fluid that's got to tear and displace deep muscle for administration. It's usually given under general anesthesia to noncompliant Populations after a surgery. Too many nurses would have there teeth punched out, if it were it given awake. If it still were, you would probably rather just let the strep throat run it's course.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Most aqueous antibiotics lose significant potency without refrigeration. Most of the penicillins are ineffective after 24 hours at 30c. They will only retain potency for months at 2c. This is why most pharmacies ship there abx as a powder to be reconstituted prior to use. You get a significantly longer storage life. Once reconstituted, the potency wanes within a week even without the refrigeration. It's not a scam, it's the pharmacology of complex macromolecules. I would forget the injectables and go for tabs. Have you ever had 2 million unit of pen g given in a buttock? In livestock formulation that's over 2cc of thick viscous fluid that's got to tear and displace deep muscle for administration. It's usually given under general anesthesia to noncompliant Populations after a surgery. Too many nurses would have there teeth punched out, if it were it given awake. If it still were, you would probably rather just let the strep throat run it's course.


Well, I do keep it refridgerated and I can't recall a single penicillin shot that didn't hurt at the Dr. 
My understanding is 1mg per 100lbs and if SHTF, best believe I will try anything I can but thanks for the post!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr. Face fixer, I just wanted to say thanks to you for jumping in and offering up your med advice from time to time. It's good to have folks like you around.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Someone sent this to me.. my husband just had 5 stitches a few weeks ago and did not have a tetanus ..

http://therefusers.com/refusers-new...en-i-refused-my-tetanus-vaccine/#.Uqcp_2RDscA


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

faithmarie said:


> Someone sent this to me.. my husband just had 5 stitches a few weeks ago and did not have a tetanus ..
> 
> http://therefusers.com/refusers-new...en-i-refused-my-tetanus-vaccine/#.Uqcp_2RDscA


The reason the vaccine is pushed is because it is a mandated health policy by joint commission which grants hospital accreditations and ratings. Hospitals build in check lists to their discharge planning to make sure that public health mandates are covered. It's sad if the staff don't understand enough to educate the public on why it is done. But I can only give so much credit to a slanted website. Pneumococcal vaccines for ages >65 are one and tetanus booster after a puncture wound is another. These policies are based on evidence that it does benefit the public as a whole and lowers the readmit rate to the hospital (saving $$$).

Remember, we have the benefit of living in a country that because of vaccination campaigns have generations that no longer worry or even know about horrible diseases. Measles is a rare disease only seen on House MD or reruns of ER. Chicken pox is only something hippy moms give their kids by buying infected lollipops off of ebay, Small pox is a weaponized biological weapon only military are inoculated against now. (although officially only 2 samples of it remain)

Just because we have such a low incidence of the diseases doesn't mean that it can't spring up again. The US only had 233 cases in the from 2001-2008, but in many third world countries more than 1 million people die of it and it is the second leading cause of neurologic issue right behind stroke(Ann Intern Med. 2011;154(5):329.). The reason it stays low is because it can't affect the population inoculated against it, hence it's numbers stay low. Unfortunately as the population ages and turns over these boosters and new innoculations have to keep up at the same pace. Knee jerk reactions aren't ideal, but vaccination programs don't work unless you inoculate a certain amount of the population. How do you propose you boost immunity to a large population that doesn't see a doctor regularly? You remind medical personnel to check booster status when they have a wound repair requiring medical attention!

Linctex, I appreciate it. I am very picky about medications and vaccines due to food and sting allergies and dealing with anaphylaxis first hand twice nonetheless. Some people just go along with the policy because its policy, but if you question it in the right manner you get to eventually talk with the people that spend years and years pouring over data and mires of analytical studies to get some public health initiative approved.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Most aqueous antibiotics lose significant potency without refrigeration. Most of the penicillins are ineffective after 24 hours at 30c. They will only retain potency for months at 2c.


This used to be the case for Veterinary antibiotics as well (required refrigeration) but over the last decade or so they have changed formulations so that refrigeration is not needed. I can't say I know the intricacies of how it has been done but I know that a bottle of procaine G penicillin for instance will be listed at multiple years of shelf life without refrigeration (below 25C, not frozen), others are similar, even oxytetracycline. Not a recommendation for anyone, just info. And yup, a couple cc's is going to hurt cows have gotten me a couple times with a 16g needle  I think a person had better be out of it or they do the injecting themselves

Vaccines on the other hand typically require careful temperature control, usually an ice pack is provided. In many places it might not be easy to just get a tetanus vaccine (veterinary) for emergencies, as it is often combined with several other clostridia like blackleg, horses often get just tetanus though.

I agree with LincTex on having people with your experiences on here, without having a variety of opinions things can get offtrack with group-think and the like.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking at the package inserts between the Pen G human and the vet injectable; there are some big differences to account for - for better or worse - I think its just a matter of cost and stricter responsibilities having to account for adverse reactions.

The vet med has procaine as an anesthetic mixed in. This is better known as Novocain which was taken off the market decades ago because of a much higher rate of allergic reactions with ester based local anesthetics than the newer amide anesthetics. To stabilize this anesthetic, methylparaben is added. This is a preservative that causes most of the local anesthetic reactions today. Most people are not truly allergic to lidocaine, they react to the methylparaben or sodium metabisulfite used in multidose vials.

The addition of sodium formaldehyde sulfoxylate 0.2 mg is what has moved the vet market away from necessary refrigeration. It is a salt product of a reaction between sodium dithionite and formaldehyde. Its mostly used in the bleaching industry. It's in the MSDS without a ton of warnings, but I'm sure you can see why pharmaceuticals would move away from it, since the argument of 5-100ug /dose of formaldehyde in the tetanus vaccine stirs so much controversy. Removing the preservatives removes the risk of additional allergic reactions and adverse effects but does so at the cost of storage and shelf life.

My bulk cost of one vial of 12M units of a powder vial of pen G runs $58 for a single dose vial(nothing but the vial and antibiotic in there). I'm sure farmers get much more bang for their buck with the benefits of shelf life and cost effectiveness. As far as I know, the livestock have yet to sue.

Oxytetracycline is not currently used in humans in the US. Its major use is as a feed additive. It seems even thought it is a broad spectrum, its most effective on vet flora causing psittacosis, trachoma, rickettsial and various mycoplasma infections. These can be spread to humans but the newer tetracyclines take care of these and tend to have a safer medication profile in humans, otherwise they tend not to replace the long standing ones. Actually most of these infections are either pulmonary or genital tract and other antibiotics are the empiric first line drug of choice because they narrow in on mainly the flora in that region.

I wasn't saying don't use vet meds, but do understand there is a difference. The actual antibiotic is grade A and the FDA has approved it for the use. But the market also drives a large portion of cost and formulation. This is much less regulated in vet medicines because of the inability to report adverse reactions and limited liability for law suits. In a worst case senario, If I had to choose between an FDA approved vet med and a third world country unregulated human antibiotic, I would go with the vet med. It might contain some undesirables, but at least you know that what it says it has in there, is really what's in there. There are various studies saying that in certain regions (central and south America and parts of Asia) have counterfeit rates as high as 1 in 4.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Looking at the package inserts between the Pen G human and the ... there are some big differences to account for - for better or worse - I think its just a matter of cost and stricter responsibilities having to account for adverse reactions. There is also a difference from one manufacturer to another, I don't mind buying from a strictly vet company that I trust but often a company that sells for humans from the same facility has just as good pricing
> 
> The vet med has procaine as an anesthetic mixed in. This is better known as Novocain which was taken off the market decades ago because of a much higher rate of allergic reactions with ester based local anesthetics than the newer amide anesthetics. To stabilize this anesthetic, methylparaben is added. Procaine penicillin G was just an example as it is among the most common, you can get it without as well
> 
> ...


Anyways, sorry for all the off-topic and I agree with the overriding sentiment of being extremely careful with something you are going to inject into your body and looking for the safest solution that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> In a worst case scenario, If I had to choose between... vet med and a third world country unregulated human antibiotic, I would go with the vet med. ... There are various studies saying that in certain regions (central and south America and parts of Asia) have counterfeit rates as high as 1 in 4.


I think those studies are being generous.


----------



## geeteeohh (Nov 3, 2012)

How often are you supposed to get a tetnas shot? Last one I got wasin 1989 when I took a hammer staple through my thumb.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Get booster every 10 years. If you have injury under 5 years from last booster you are okay. Injury more than 5 years from booster it is recommended another. If you are going to be around babies, need pertussis with it.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I was just wondering if they have messed with that like all the other questionable vaccines.
> 
> I think it would be very important to keep this shot up to date. I read it killed many people just from small punctures.
> 
> I know when we were kids mama took us to ER if we stepped on a rusty nail.


You can take Homeopathic remedy Ledum.
Read up on it. Awesome results.
Founder of Searle Labs, Adolph Searle tested colloidal silver on lethal does of D P & T -no rabbits died. Go figure.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

jeremiyah said:


> You can take Homeopathic remedy Ledum.
> Read up on it. Awesome results.
> Founder of Searle Labs, Adolph Searle tested colloidal silver on lethal does of D P & T -no rabbits died. Go figure.


:cheers: .................


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

I read not to long ago that the tetanus bug can lay in the ground for 20 yrs and kill you ,and if you had horses on the ground it's there for sure. I often wonder how Amish kids don't drop like flies because they go without shoes all summer lol they must get the shots ?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The Rooster had tetanus as a child. He had 11 spinal taps and over 400 shots and was in a coma for 10 days. When he came out of it he could not walk or talk. It took him a year to recover. He used to get injured, need stitches and the doctor would push the tetanus shot. They never knew quite what to say when he refused the shot because he was immune.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cercumcision*



LilRedHen said:


> The Rooster had tetanus as a child. He had 11 spinal taps and over 400 shots and was in a coma for 10 days. When he came out of it he could not walk or talk. It took him a year to recover. He used to get injured, need stitches and the doctor would push the tetanus shot. They never knew quite what to say when he refused the shot because he was immune.


I was circumcised when I was born and I couldn't walk for a year !


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

BillM said:


> I was circumcised when I was born and I couldn't walk for a year !


I am telling the truth and you aren't very funny. He was 10 years old and this was in the '40's. The virus entered through a dime size scrape on his ankle. The doctor scraped the bone. He had no anesthetic through any of this. For the spinal taps, he was bent over the side of the bed and held down. He kept all the needles in a cigar box for years. You can imagine why he hates doctors and hospitals. He still has the scar on his ankle bone.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm against almost all vaccines, that one I get


----------

